# Sharking 26 July???



## rayvinton86 (Jun 6, 2014)

Hey guys and gals,

I would really like to go out to Johnsons Beach Saturday night to learn some sharking. I have all the equipment and the night owl, just need some advice and company. Let me know what you think. 

Ray


----------



## jakenavam (Jul 9, 2013)

Ray might be heading that way sat night


----------



## rayvinton86 (Jun 6, 2014)

Awesome!! Let me know.

Ray


----------



## jakenavam (Jul 9, 2013)

could be Johnsons or Pickens we're not sure yet.


----------



## rayvinton86 (Jun 6, 2014)

Sounds good. I was just saying Johnsons because that's the closest to me I live in the perdido key area


----------



## jakenavam (Jul 9, 2013)

Well its much closer to us too and probably where we'll end up going anyway. What gear are you fishing?


----------



## rayvinton86 (Jun 6, 2014)

I have a Penn 12/0 with 120lb mono, on a Diawa deep sea rod. My leader is one from outcast with a 3oz pyramid sinker. I don't know how to really set the rod up, kinda just went off what they told me. The said put the weight on so it slides above the steel and then tie the leader on using a uni-knot. If you have a better suggestion let me know before Saturday and I can get it set up. Oh and I have a yak. Let me know if I need something else. 

Ray


----------



## jakenavam (Jul 9, 2013)

Similar set up to mine im running a 12/0 with 100lb mono on a custom 80lb class full roller rod. We'll be bringing a belt and harness as well as a yak. We make all our own leaders but im sure the one that you have from outcast will be just fine. I am be no means a expert on any of this just an enthusiast. My only suggestion would be to use a heavier weight we use 16oz which may be overkill but it ensures that the line stays where it needs to be and avoids tangles a lighter sputnik would probably work too. I'll PM you later today with a time to meet. I'll be grabbing some bonita and hopefully we'll catch a ray out there also will be setting out the pin fish here near the seewal so hopefully we can catch something to eat too.


----------



## rayvinton86 (Jun 6, 2014)

Sounds great. Do i need to bring my yak?


----------



## jakenavam (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah looking like it now I'm not gonna have the yak I thought I was. Should have a belt and harness though.


----------



## rayvinton86 (Jun 6, 2014)

Jake oh ahead and post time on here. The more the marry. 

Ray


----------



## jakenavam (Jul 9, 2013)

Time will be roughly 630 give or take ish.... haha we'll be down on J at johnsons.


----------



## turksgonefishin (Mar 1, 2013)

i will be there too as long as the weather/waves cooperate and hope to catch some bait.


----------

